# Sendo que



## Winton

Hi All,
This is one of my 'nightmare' Portuguese words/phrases since I have yet to find an umbrella translation(s) that fits in all cases. I usually throw in a 'whereby' in legal texts, but the one I'm working on is less formal. Here's the sentence:
"Até o momento não recebemos as instruções para o ano 2011, *sendo que* o escopo definido segue conforme o ano anterior, confirmado com o Sr. XXX".

Would it be 'therefore' in this case? Are they saying that they are 'applying the 2010 scope *because* they have yet to receive the 2011 scope'??
Or what about '*in which case* the scope...'??
Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## lucas1580

Hello,

I would say that your difficult with "sendo que" comes from the fact that most native speakers don't use it properly.
"Sendo que" is a connector for *cause and effects*, and could be replace by expressions like "uma vez que", "desde que", "visto que", etc.
Connectors such as "due to", "because of" or "as a result of" should do the job.

In that specific sentence, it has not been properly used. "Sendo que" wrongly assumes the role of a *relative pronoun*, and should be replaced by *which*.
I believe that the person who wrote it wanted to emphasize the fact that he/she still was applying the 2010 scope.


----------



## machadinho

I would say that sendo que just means old and. The additional, thick meaning (whatever it is in this case) is not encoded in the sentence. It's the reader's job to retrieve it.

(This gerund thing is a nightmare, I know. We got this plague from the French language. Cf. étant).


----------



## gbasfora

Winton said:


> Hi All,
> This is one of my 'nightmare' Portuguese words/phrases since I have yet to find an umbrella translation(s) that fits in all cases. I usually throw in a 'whereby' in legal texts, but the one I'm working on is less formal. Here's the sentence:
> "Até o momento não recebemos as instruções para o ano 2011, *sendo que* o escopo definido segue conforme o ano anterior, confirmado com o Sr. XXX".
> 
> Would it be 'therefore' in this case? Are they saying that they are 'applying the 2010 scope *because* they have yet to receive the 2011 scope'??
> Or what about '*in which case* the scope...'??
> Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.



"Até o momento não recebemos as instruções para o ano 2011, *Portanto(therefore / and so) *o escopo definido segue conforme o ano anterior, confirmado com o Sr. XXX". 

 Are they saying that they are 'applying the 2010 scope *because* they have yet to receive the 2011 scope'??* --> OK*


----------



## xiskxisk

I usually use "since" and "once" to replace "sendo que" and "uma vez que", but I'm not sure if it's the most correct in English.


----------



## lucas1580

xiskxisk said:


> I usually use "since" and "once" to replace "sendo que" and "uma vez que", but I'm not sure if it's the most correct in English.


yeah, that's fine also. As long as the connector expresses the idea of "cause and effect".


----------



## Carfer

gbasfora said:


> "Até o momento não recebemos as instruções para o ano 2011, *Portanto(therefore / and so) *o escopo definido segue conforme o ano anterior, confirmado com o Sr. XXX".
> 
> Are they saying that they are 'applying the 2010 scope *because* they have yet to receive the 2011 scope'??* --> OK*



É assim, sem dúvida. Não obstante, no português de Portugal '_sendo que_' tem frequentemente outro sentido, o de explicitar uma condição ou situação particular aplicável a um ou mais membros de uma série: '_recebi as tuas mensagens, sendo que a das 10h da manhã chegou ilegível_', '_Comprei três livros de jardinagem, sendo que dois deles estão completamente desactualizados_'. Em geral pode ser substituído por _'acontecendo que_' e não é, diga-se de passagem, uma forma muito elegante de construir a frase.


----------



## xiskxisk

Carfer said:


> É assim, sem dúvida. Não obstante, no português de Portugal '_sendo que_' tem frequentemente outro sentido, o de explicitar uma condição ou situação particular aplicável a um ou mais membros de uma série: '_recebi as tuas mensagens, sendo que a das 10h da manhã chegou ilegível_', '_Comprei três livros de jardinagem, sendo que dois deles estão completamente desactualizados_'. Em geral pode ser substituído por _'acontecendo que_' e não é, diga-se de passagem, uma forma muito elegante de construir a frase.


Já foi discutido aqui esse tipo de frases usando o gerúndio. Normalmente tem de haver uma relação entre uma parte e a outra.

Não se trata apenas do sendo que, mas de qualquer frase do género:

- O fogo destruiu as vigas do edifício, *causando *o seu colapso.
- Até nem estou muito cansado, *tendo *em conta que já estamos a andar há horas.
- A professora mandou um berro, *fazendo *com que todos se calassem.
- O político conseguiu conquistar o respeito de todos *cumprindo *todas as suas promessas.
- Ela teve um percurso académico exemplar, *passando *sempre à primeira.


----------



## machadinho

Acho que vocês estão dando à expressão um significado que *não* está lá. Todo esse colorido a mais é deduzido pelo falante. Esse a mais não deve ser explicitado.



lucas1580 said:


> As long as the connector expresses the idea of "cause and effect".


Discordo. Isso vai inverter a lógica. A ideia não é a de causa mas a de *consequência*.



xiskxisk said:


> I usually use "since" and "once" to replace  "sendo que" and "uma vez que", but I'm not sure if it's the most correct  in English.


Discordo (no caso em discussão) pelo mesmo motivo. Em outros contextos sim. Daí outra razão porque "sendo que" não deve ser traduzido por nada mais específico que and.


----------



## xiskxisk

machadinho said:


> Discordo (no caso em discussão) pelo mesmo motivo. Em outros contextos sim. Daí outra razão porque "sendo que" não deve ser traduzido por nada mais específico que and.


Agora que li a frase, realmente aquele _sendo que_ na verdade é mais um _e portanto_. Sendo assim vou mais para um _for that reason_.


----------



## Cipriana

Winton said:


> Hi All,
> This is one of my 'nightmare' Portuguese words/phrases since I have yet to find an umbrella translation(s) that fits in all cases. I usually throw in a 'whereby' in legal texts, but the one I'm working on is less formal. Here's the sentence:
> "Até o momento não recebemos as instruções para o ano 2011, *sendo que* o escopo definido segue conforme o ano anterior, confirmado com o Sr. XXX".
> 
> Would it be 'therefore' in this case? Are they saying that they are 'applying the 2010 scope *because* they have yet to receive the 2011 scope'??
> Or what about '*in which case* the scope...'??
> Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.



In most cases, I end the sentence at the dreaded sendo que and start a new one. When the sentences look too short, I use and, as suggested by Machadinho.


----------



## Cipriana

machadinho said:


> I would say that sendo que just means old and. The additional, thick meaning (whatever it is in this case) is not encoded in the sentence. It's the reader's job to retrieve it.
> 
> (This gerund thing is a nightmare, I know. We got this plague from the French language. Cf. étant).


 I agree!!!


----------



## machadinho

Sendo que, anos depois, não mudei de opinião!


----------



## Carfer

As instruções, visivelmente, são anuais. Como ainda não foram recebidas as de 2011, mantêm-se em vigor as do ano anterior, em obediência, certamente, a uma regra estabelecida. Há portanto uma relação de causa e consequência que um simples '_and_' esconderia.


----------



## machadinho

Sim, há tal relação. Não discordo. Porém, ela não está dita, mas subentendida. E traduz-se o que está dito, não o que está subentendido. O que estiver subentendido será recuperado e deverá ser recuperado pelo leitor, quer em português, quer em inglês. Se o _'and'_ esconder algo, esconderá e deverá esconder a mesma coisa que o 'sendo que' já esconde. Compare:

Ela chegou, e fui embora.​
Não será porque se subentende, aqui também, uma relação de causa e efeito entre o ela ter chegado, e o eu ter partido, que se vá traduzir esse 'e' por _'and for that reason',_ não concorda?


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com o princípio, mas acho que, no caso, a relação não está subentendida. Não sei no Brasil, onde admito que possa significar apenas '_e_', mas, no português daqui, esse '_sendo que_' é uma forma, bastante desajeitada, de dizer '_sendo/é/ por isso que..._'. A mim parece-me óbvio que quem escreve está a explicar ao destinatário a razão pela qual o escopo se mantém igual ao do ano anterior, acrescentando até que o entendimento que transmite é ratificado por alguém de maior autoridade. A relação está, portanto, expressa: é por causa da falta de instruções que o escopo se mantém igual. Ora, se ela lá está, há que levá-la à tradução. O '_and_', a meu ver, não preenche essa função, antes pelo contrário, elimina esse sentido de causalidade. Agora, evidentemente, se me disser que no Brasil '_sendo que_' é o mesmo que '_e_' e que o texto é brasileiro...
É claro que frases isoladas são sempre susceptíveis de erros de interpretação ou de interpretações múltiplas (o exemplo que deu, por exemplo, tanto pode significar que ele foi embora em consequência de ela ter chegado como ele foi embora depois de ela ter chegado, ou seja, uma mera sequência temporal). Parece-me, porém, que a possibilidade de outra leitura desta é escassa. Aliás, o significado que ocorreu a Winton, que tinha o contexto todo,  foi mesmo o de '_therefore_', o que me leva a crer que no resto do texto havia elementos suficientes para que esse significado lhe parecesse plausível.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Não sei no Brasil, onde admito que possa significar apenas '_e_', [...] Agora, evidentemente, se me disser que no Brasil '_sendo que_' é o mesmo que '_e_' e que o texto é brasileiro...


Não... não sou de saídas fáceis assim. Além do mais, a língua é uma só, e as variantes têm, entre si, infinitamente mais coisas em comum do que diferenças. Idiossincrasia e idiomatismo, comigo, só em último caso.


Carfer said:


> [...] no português daqui, esse '_sendo que_' é uma forma, bastante desajeitada, de dizer '_sendo/é/ por isso que..._'.


Confesso que nunca atinei com essa possibilidade. Que me lembre, jamais li ou entendi o 'sendo que' como abreviação de 'sendo por isso que'. Mas, agora que disse, até que faz sentido. Ficarei atenta. Obrigada por chamar a minha atenção para isso.

De todo modo, a dificuldade para a sua leitura será na hora de generalizar e sistematizar. Não parece haver nada de implícito, por exemplo, em:

(1) O meu chapéu é vermelho, sendo que as minhas luvas são brancas.​​Ou é mau português ou o elemento supostamente implícito em 'sendo que' é, na verdade, algo de extrínseco, introduzido ali via contexto e mecanismos pragmáticos de conversação, os quais serão e deverão ser acionados em quaisquer das línguas.


----------



## englishmania

Posso estar a interpretar mal, mas acho que na frase inicial o ''sendo que'' não foi bem empregado. Passa-me a ideia de algo como: Visto que não recebemos as instruções atualizadas, seguimos a regra do ano passado./Não recebemos novas instruções, pelo que seguimos a norma habitual.


We haven't received... , therefore/so...
As we haven't received... ,


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Não... não sou de saídas fáceis assim. Além do mais, a língua é uma só, e as variantes têm, entre si, infinitamente mais coisas em comum do que diferenças. Idiossincrasia e idiomatismo, comigo, só em último caso.
> 
> Confesso que nunca atinei com essa possibilidade. Que me lembre, jamais li ou entendi o 'sendo que' como abreviação de 'sendo por isso que'. Mas, agora que disse, até que faz sentido. Ficarei atenta. Obrigada por chamar a minha atenção para isso.
> 
> De todo modo, a dificuldade para a sua leitura será na hora de generalizar e sistematizar. Não parece haver nada de implícito, por exemplo, em:
> 
> (1) O meu chapéu é vermelho, sendo que as minhas luvas são brancas.​​Ou é mau português ou o elemento supostamente implícito em 'sendo que' é, na verdade, algo de extrínseco, introduzido ali via contexto e mecanismos pragmáticos de conversação, o qual será acionado em ambas as línguas.





englishmania said:


> Posso estar a interpretar mal, mas acho que na frase inicial o ''sendo que'' não foi bem empregado. Passa-me a ideia de algo como: Visto que não recebemos as instruções atualizadas, seguimos a regra do ano passado./Não recebemos novas instruções, pelo que seguimos a norma habitual.
> 
> 
> We haven't received... , therefore/so...
> As we haven't received... ,


É mau português, disso não tenho dúvida. '_Sendo que_', tal como aparece usado, quer na frase que deu origem ao fio, quer neste último exemplo que a machadinho deu, parece-me absolutamente reprovável. '_E'_ ou '_mas_', consoante o que se quiser significar, seriam não só a forma normal de dizer como também muito melhor redacção. Mas, ainda que seja aberrante, este '_sendo que'_ nem por isso deixa de ter um sentido concreto e, como já resultava do que disse atrás, parece-me que é o que  a englishmania lhe atribui. Não interpretou mal..


----------



## Archimec

Se a frase tivesse sido introduzida pelo famigerado “sendo que”, parece-me que o sentido seria perfeitamente claro.

"* Sendo que* (Given that/Since that so far…) até o momento não recebemos as instruções para o ano 2011, o escopo definido segue conforme o ano anterior, confirmado com o Sr. XXX".


----------



## Carfer

Sim, é verdade.


----------



## machadinho

Archimec said:


> Se a frase tivesse sido introduzida pelo famigerado “sendo que”, parece-me que o sentido seria perfeitamente claro.
> 
> "* Sendo que* (Given that/Since that so far…) até o momento não recebemos as instruções para o ano 2011, o escopo definido segue conforme o ano anterior, confirmado com o Sr. XXX".





Carfer said:


> Sim, é verdade.


A possibilidade de se trazer o 'sendo que' para o princípio da frase sem, contudo, acarretar mudança de sentido corroboraria a hipótese de que se trata de mera adição. Se a frase tivesse sido introduzida por 'sendo que', então das duas uma: ou (a) 'sendo que' é uma espécie de conjunção meramente aditiva, de maneira que a ordem em que as orações aparecem (1+2 ou 2+1) não faz diferença para o sentido expresso, ou então (b), em conformidade com a leitura do @Carfer, o sentido muda: o que era explicação vira o que será explicado, e o que será explicado vira a explicação,



Carfer said:


> Mas, ainda que seja aberrante, este '_sendo que'_ nem por isso deixa de ter um sentido concreto e, como já resultava do que disse atrás, parece-me que é o que a englishmania lhe atribui. Não interpretou mal.


A interpretação da @englishmania é boa porque põe em palavras o que antes pertencia ao contexto: implicações que o falante sugere (mas não diz) e que o ouvinte conclui (mas não extrai) do sentido seco da frase. No entanto, trata-se de interpretação, não de tradução propriamente dita. Tudo fica mais claro. Mas não é tradução; é reescrita.


----------



## Archimec

machadinho, se me permite, qual é a tradução que propõe?


----------



## machadinho

We haven't received 2011 instructions yet, and the scope remains as defined in the previous year.


----------



## Archimec

Obrigado.


----------



## machadinho

De nada.  Falta de assunto, não é?


----------



## Archimec

Alguma coisa há de aparecer


----------

